# Share a random fact......



## Basher (Jun 3, 2012)

Let's be having some random facts about yourself. 
They don't have to be personal, could be funny facts about yourself or others.

I'll start. Before playing golf I used to be quite an accomplished angler. (Often consider taking it back up during poor rounds!!!)


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jun 3, 2012)

You're more likely to be struck by lightning than record an albatross.  I've done both.
I played 14 seasons in the British baseball league and played for team GB.


----------



## Hogieefc (Jun 3, 2012)

I have had a hole in one but no one seen it as i was out practicing on my own


----------



## beggsy (Jun 3, 2012)

I was on the verge of of getting scouted by Bradford bulls and the week I was going to speak to them I sprained the ligaments in my knee


----------



## r1965h (Jun 3, 2012)

Brain Lara has seen me stark bo**ock naked.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 3, 2012)

One owl does not twit-twoo...


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 3, 2012)

Sex the night before a big game may aswell result in me screaming .1, .1 ohhhhhhh .1


----------



## bigslice (Jun 3, 2012)

ive thrown 2k worth of engagement ringssssss in the clyde, yep two rings same bird. sad but very true:whoo:bigslice age 38 and STILL single


----------



## rosecott (Jun 3, 2012)

I played a good standard of squash till family pressure made me give up at age 64. Ten years later I still dream of making a comeback.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 3, 2012)

I took 10 wickets in a single innings playing cricket for a local village team.
10 overs, 2 maidens, 10 wickets for 23 runs......

Oh and Fragger was bowling at the other end......:rofl:


----------



## granters (Jun 3, 2012)

Ive had my entire right inner and middle ear removed,and my ear hole sewn up.deaf as a post on the right side,which is handy as hell for marriage.i've been I'm several medical journals and umpteen student doctors dissertations


----------



## inthecup (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm related to Granters!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 3, 2012)

Sold James Bolam the golf shoes he wore on Pro Celebrity Golf at Gleneagles


----------



## bigslice (Jun 3, 2012)

inthecup said:



			I'm related to Granters!
		
Click to expand...

lol. any gossip but whisper it


----------



## Scouser (Jun 3, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Sex the night before a big game may aswell result in me screaming .1, .1 ohhhhhhh .1
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't you want a perfect 10 ......................


----------



## granters (Jun 3, 2012)

inthecup said:



			I'm related to Granters!
		
Click to expand...

'dad' phoned earlier- you're not


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 3, 2012)

inthecup said:



			I'm related to Granters!
		
Click to expand...




granters said:



			'dad' phoned earlier- you're not
		
Click to expand...

No I didn't...

As a 6 yr old I jumped in a pool and saved a toddler from drowning. At the time I couldn't swim.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 3, 2012)

I held a record at The Royal Grammar School High Wycombe - may stand to this day...

I got an "ungraded" grade for English Lit at O'level 

Twice

On the same books

Within 6 months


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 3, 2012)

I passed a rugby ball with Jonny Wilkinson before he was famous


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 3, 2012)

I have an Ireland schoolboy soccer under 18 cap. The sad part is I came on for last 5 mins and didn't touch the ball.

I never mention the last bit when I tell people lol


----------



## Imurg (Jun 3, 2012)

I was 300 yards away and on my way to Harrods when the IRA bombed it......


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 3, 2012)

I once wrote off a car driving at 3 miles an hour.


----------



## johng (Jun 3, 2012)

Imurg said:



			I was 300 yards away and on my way to Harrods when the IRA bombed it......
		
Click to expand...

Jeffing hell!!!!!
I'd be waking up in cold sweats to this day if that had been me.


----------



## johng (Jun 3, 2012)

On a brighter note:
my grandfather designed the machines and oversaw the manufacturing of after eight mints. He's also responsible for putting the bubbles in aero's. (so to speak!)


----------



## Piece (Jun 4, 2012)

I can chuck a cricket ball over 100 yards...
I bought a ticket from John Barnes...
Seen two holes in one in the same round...
Pulled someone out from a smoking rolled car...
Switched the Xmas lights on with Anthea Turner...


----------



## rickg (Jun 4, 2012)

Another cricketing one.......bowled 8 straight maiden overs for Hatfield Dynamics Cricket Club....


----------



## Mattyboy (Jun 4, 2012)

Jan 31st 1987 - wrote off me old dears car.Jan 31st 1988 - stuck in a falling lift (now thats an experience)Jan 31st 1989 - In a car which stacked on the M23Jan 31st 1990 - took the day off and didnt go out!


----------



## CMAC (Jun 4, 2012)

Tried crossing a dual carriageway in a Fiat Panda and got broadsided, I ended up on the pavement opposite and car who hit me ended up in a park in the flower beds, 1 hr later I was playing competitive squash, nothing phased me in these days.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 4, 2012)

Cricket seems to be a theme here. Also got 10 for in an innings. Lance Klusener dislocated my little finger but I had him caught the next over. KP, Hashim Amla and Shaun Pollock have also been victims.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jun 4, 2012)

I once ate chips and cheese at a table next to Nicholas Parsons and Jenny Eclair.


----------



## Fader (Jun 4, 2012)

I have a black belt in both Brazilian Jiu Jitsu &Tae Kwondo. 

Just yesterday I was accused on another forum by one of their admins for being someone I'm not, was told I was a former member that was banned from there merely because I live in the same town! Wouldn't mind but never come across the fella he said I was!

When I was a kid I got to punch Gary Mason RIP in the face for charity....


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 4, 2012)

I have appeared on two BBC quiz shows.
"Bobs Full House" with Bob Monkhouse and "Whatever Next" with Noel Edmonds.
Bob Monkhouse was a lovely bloke. I hate Noel Edmonds.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 4, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			I passed a rugby ball
		
Click to expand...

I've passed a whole piece of sweetcorn before, but that takes the biscuit.
oo:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Jun 4, 2012)

My father in law is a martial arts grandmaster, trained by the sons of Bruce Lees original master.


----------



## Leftie (Jun 4, 2012)

Smiffy's got a black belt in Origami


----------



## Leftie (Jun 4, 2012)

My (golfing) partner and I won the grand final of the Marley Trophy (the building trade equivalent of the Volvo matchplay) on the Brabazon in 2000.

43 points and won on countback.


----------



## rosecott (Jun 4, 2012)

Leftie said:



			My (golfing) partner and I won the grand final of the Marley Trophy (the building trade equivalent of the Volvo matchplay) on the Brabazon in 2000.

43 points and won on countback.
		
Click to expand...

That's not a random fact - that's showing off.


----------



## CMAC (Jun 4, 2012)

Almost forgot, I met Jack Nicklaus and Tom Watson at the bar during the Open at Royal Troon one year, was so shocked I had no idea what to say, still regret not saying something!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 4, 2012)

I chatted to Sean Connery for 10 minutes without realising who he was.

Also...Watched the Open at St Andrews next to the Duke of Windsor and Mrs Simpson.


----------



## Slicer30 (Jun 4, 2012)

I come from the same Village as A.P McCoy and played football in his garden one summer when he was recovering(almost fully) from a broken leg gained through the horse racing.

Someone commented he must be loaded as he is playing on wet grass in Armani jeans.  As a young teenager I had no clue what they were on about.

Nice fella, but not the best at Headers and Volleys lol


----------



## 6inchcup (Jun 4, 2012)

the game of golf started in HOLLAND played on the frozen lakes and was a bit like hockey.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 4, 2012)

Eric Sykes once joined myself and a friend for the front nine... You couldn't have wished to meet a more nicer bloke...

Sam Torrance tried to get myself and a couple of friends thrown out of the bar at The Buckinghamshire... He's not such a nice bloke!


----------



## Crawfy (Jun 4, 2012)

I once had dinner with a Charlie's Angel.


----------



## richart (Jun 4, 2012)

I caddied for Frank Carson in a Pro Am at Calcot Park.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 4, 2012)

When I was 14, Sir Trevor Brooking came to our school for a charity sports day. After watching us play football we got to meet him, and he called me 'the next Ronaldo'.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 4, 2012)

Achilles said:



			and he called me 'the next Ronaldo'.
		
Click to expand...

So, where did it all go wrong?


----------



## Whee (Jun 4, 2012)

I soiled myself while sitting on Chris Akabusi's lap.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 4, 2012)

MegaSteve said:



			So, where did it all go wrong?
		
Click to expand...

I think he saw me on a very good day. All that potential glitz and glam was a turn off too, so I thought I'd let someone else have a chance at the big time


----------



## Achilles (Jun 4, 2012)

Whee said:



			I soiled myself while sitting on Chris Akabusi's lap.
		
Click to expand...

For some reason I'm picturing a grown man sat on Akabusi's lap....say it isn't so?


----------



## Whee (Jun 4, 2012)

Achilles said:



			For some reason I'm picturing a grown man sat on Akabusi's lap....say it isn't so? 

Click to expand...

That would have comedy value! I was a 6 year old at school, with a phobia of using public cans.

School sports day, 'celeb' comes in to meet the participants - obviously the excitement got to me and I ruined my skids. The photo of him grinning and me half-smiling never fails to make me smile though. Get it right up ya, Akabusi!


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 4, 2012)

I appeared on Who Wants to Be a Miilionaire in March 2003.

Did the silly wave thing but sadly didnt make it past fastest finger - hence no cash


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 4, 2012)

Crawfy said:



			I once had dinner with a Charlie's Angel.
		
Click to expand...

I once had Angel Delight with Charlie Drake


----------



## Scouser (Jun 4, 2012)

Another cricket one I have dropped Heath Streak


----------



## Basher (Jun 4, 2012)

Once ate a full English on the next table to multi time world champ angler Alan Scotthorne. No airs and graces, just a normal Yorkshire bloke.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jun 4, 2012)

Belgium has the only fully lit motorway network on the planet.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 4, 2012)

StrangelyBrown said:



			Belgium has the only fully lit motorway network on the planet.
		
Click to expand...


Oh... I thought the 'facts' had to be interesting ...


----------



## chrisd (Jun 4, 2012)

The only game that I missed for my Sunday team was on the weekend that I got married and my place was taken by Neil Razor Ruddock, I did get back in the team the next Sunday. I think that he was about 12 then and, yes, it was a mans team!


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jun 4, 2012)

Basher said:



			Let's be having some random facts about yourself. 
They don't have to be personal, could be funny facts about yourself or others.
		
Click to expand...




MegaSteve said:



			Oh... I thought the 'facts' had to be interesting ...
		
Click to expand...


Point to the words in Basher's OP where it say's that the facts have to be interesting?


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 4, 2012)

StrangelyBrown said:



			Point to the words in Basher's OP where it say's that the facts have to be interesting?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry... My bad ...


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 4, 2012)

My dad held a baby Eorl Crabtree in his arms at Grimsby Rugby Club many Many moons ago


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jun 4, 2012)

MegaSteve said:



			Sorry... My bad ...
		
Click to expand...

No worries 

Even though Jack Daniels is made in Lynchburg, Tennessee you can't actually drink it there because it's in a dry county.


----------



## rosecott (Jun 4, 2012)

StrangelyBrown said:



			Belgium has the only fully lit motorway network on the planet.
		
Click to expand...




MegaSteve said:



			Oh... I thought the 'facts' had to be interesting ...
		
Click to expand...




StrangelyBrown said:



			Point to the words in Basher's OP where it say's that the facts have to be interesting?
		
Click to expand...

Did he not say, however, random facts about yourself? Are you Belgian? Or a motorway?


----------



## sev112 (Jun 4, 2012)

Imurg said:



			I was 300 yards away and on my way to Harrods when the IRA bombed it......
		
Click to expand...

Wow i remember that  - I was about 1000m away i guess - it was still shockingly loud, and then VERY quiet  - eerie

I was late and missed the train that crashed on its way up to London about 10 years ago from paddington (ladbroke grove ?), and i was also late the day of the london underground bombings when i should have been on the underground near Aldgate around the time.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 4, 2012)

Re earlier post.
I walked past the first mainland IRA bomb at Surbiton Army Careers Office 5 mins before it was detonated. Also occasionally used the Guildford pub they bombed. 

Back to topic.

There are more cricket pitches in Scotland than golf courses.


----------



## granters (Jun 4, 2012)

I failed my maths higher the year after I passed it.1st and only to do it,hopefully to this day.Discovered this thing called alcohol


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 4, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			There are more cricket pitches in Scotland than golf courses.
		
Click to expand...

That explains then why there's so many noted Scottish cricketers ...


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm the reigning Mizuno forum Northern Champion.


----------



## richart (Jun 4, 2012)

I got run over by a milk float.


----------



## fundy (Jun 4, 2012)

I failed my first driving test due to having a minor crash on it (not my fault I was stationary) but failed for not using my horn 

As cricket seems to be a theme I played in schoolboy trials alongside the likes of Atherton and Hussain, have got Larry Gomes out and had my finger broken by Dean Headley

And following the bomb ones I was interviewed in the Arndale centre Manchester the night before the IRA bombing in 96


----------



## Mr_T (Jun 4, 2012)

Got 2 cricket ones  

Made my first appearance for a mens team when I was 12 as a wicket keeper, got 1 catch which I was over the moon with  

Uncle has faced Joel Garner, says it was utterly terrifying


----------



## Rooter (Jun 4, 2012)

I have taken 3 driving tests and passed twice.... It went pass, fail, pass...


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 4, 2012)

A few weeks back while away with the misses for the weekend I got talking to jimmy case in our hotel bar, we went on that night to get absolutely bladdered.

Bloody nice bloke and very down to earth, he's partner was a right loon too


----------



## Sponge1980 (Jun 4, 2012)

I was the 1st baby born in Orkney in 1980 and I know the guy who fired the torpedo that sunk the Belgrano.


----------



## JustOne (Jun 4, 2012)

I've never had more than 8 birdies in a round of golf.

Never slept with more than 3 women at once.

Can't stand parsnips.


----------



## Crow (Jun 4, 2012)

JustOne said:



			I've never had more than 8 birdies in a round of golf.

Never slept with more than 3 women at once.

Can't stand parsnips.
		
Click to expand...

Me neither!


----------



## RGDave (Jun 4, 2012)

If I turn the volume up or down on the TV, is has to be an even number.

I have an instant attraction to girls with a "Bob" haircut. It's just a shame they are not v easy.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 4, 2012)

When I was 18 got lost up Mount Snowdon in Wales. Strayed of the track when mist came down. Eventually got rescued by experienced climbers, who gave us a rollocking for not being properly dressed for climbing, and also said we were only about 50ft from a 1000ft, precipice! Scary.


----------



## Big_Rick78 (Jun 4, 2012)

JustOne said:



			I've never had more than 8 birdies in a round of golf.

Never slept with more than 3 women at once.

Can't stand parsnips.
		
Click to expand...

I like parsnips, but not the others, I have however slept with 3 women in 24 hours.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 4, 2012)

Imurg said:



			I was 300 yards away and on my way to Harrods when the IRA bombed it......
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't a million miles away from that myself by all accounts. i was only 8 and don't remember much but my Dad tells me the taxi he found to get us out of there cost a fortune.


----------



## North Mimms (Jun 4, 2012)

I won a bottle of champagne at a night club for doing the can-can wearing a very tight pencil skirt.

Won a second bottle for finishing the can-can with full splits


----------



## Slime (Jun 4, 2012)

My 7th great grandfather was Sir Francis Drake's brother.
My great grandfather played for Blackburn Rovers.
I had tea at Buckingham Palace last week.
I've had 7 operations under general anaesthetic, all for different problems.
I once swam out to sea to save my dog that had been swept round a headland in South Devon.............in winter.
All volumes have to be set on an even number, unless divisible by five!

*Slime*.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 4, 2012)

I was on a train in the Swiss Alps that got hit by a landslide (and that was only last week)


----------



## Leftie (Jun 4, 2012)

In 1845, my G/G/Grandmother gave birth to the first child born of English parents in Western Australia (apparently).


----------



## RichardC (Jun 4, 2012)

I got the death stare from the Queen as she visited where I work. She was walking past no more than 10ft away and I was trying to get my wife off the phone


----------



## SyR (Jun 5, 2012)

I've seen a plane crash into the sea.  (Eastbourne Airshow)
I've caddied in a Challenge Tour event. (The pro was Ross Drummond. He finished 9th)
I've had a bunker lesson from Seve.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 5, 2012)

JustOne said:



			I've never had more than 8 birdies in a round of golf.

Never slept with more than 3 women at once.

Can't stand parsnips.
		
Click to expand...

Have you ever tried roasting them.....


the parsnips, I mean.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 5, 2012)

I was having a "dance off" with a mate at a mate's wedding. I'd enlisted my missus to grab my leg and spin me round about 5 times (as I can't breakdance properly). I got back up too quickly, spun at a ninety degree angle into some bird about 4 tables away.

She was last seen re-attaching her wooden leg in the toilets.


----------



## Big_Rick78 (Jun 5, 2012)

One for me, I've been in my job for 10.5 years and hated every single day of it.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 5, 2012)

richart said:



			I got run over by a milk float.

Click to expand...

Admitting that took some bottle


----------



## drawboy (Jun 5, 2012)

I've had a waz at the side of Charlie Williams, the comedian, in a pub toilet in Skegness. Leeds has more trees than any other city in Europe. I was chased out of Billy Bremner's  garden by him when I was a lad when I went in to ask if he had any windfalls from his apple tree. I don't know what he said but it was Scottish and didn't sound nice.
I played every member of Depeche Mode at Galaxian and beat them when they played a gig at a pub called Amnesia in Leeds before they were famous.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jun 5, 2012)

rosecott said:



			Did he not say, however, random facts about yourself? Are you Belgian? Or a motorway?
		
Click to expand...

He also said...



Basher said:



			They don't have to be personal
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 5, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Admitting that took some bottle
		
Click to expand...

Was there any tears?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 5, 2012)

I was once ranked 4th in the world for the Uneven Bars 

On the PC version of the 2008 Olympic Games, it was 3rd actually as the 1st place was a hacked score. I held it for quite a while too!


----------



## Imurg (Jun 5, 2012)

drawboy said:



			I played every member of Depeche Mode at Galaxian and beat them when they played a gig at a pub called Amnesia in Leeds before they were famous.
		
Click to expand...

Was that last week then.....?


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 5, 2012)

Went to school with Peter Scudamore (Jump jockey and trainer ) and Paul Thorburn Welsh rugby captain.

Walked inside the ropes on practice day at 2002 Open with Maureen Madill and 5 live team.

Top agricultural sprayer operator in 97.

First house we bought here was off an All Black ( Greg Somerville )
[h=1][/h]


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 5, 2012)

Sister in law and HID ( Before I knew her) were on same plane taking off from Florida at same time as space shuttle taking off


----------



## drawboy (Jun 5, 2012)

upsidedown said:



			Sister in law and HID ( Before I knew her) were on same plane taking off from Florida at same time as space shuttle taking off
		
Click to expand...

Good job they got on the right one then!!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 5, 2012)

My mum caught me playing with myself in the bath one day.....



I said "It's mine. I'll wash it as fast as I like".

I was still embarrassed though


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 5, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			I was once ranked 4th in the world for the Uneven Bars on the PC version of the 2008 Olympic Games
		
Click to expand...

On another PC games note, I was also ranked 6th in the world at online air racing at one point. It was at a time where my community was the only active one. Was only for a few months but I am still pretty proud of that


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 5, 2012)

I was a decent athlete as a youngster, mainly middle distance events. But I most enjoyed the high jump and used to jump in the evenings when nobody else was around. No coaching, no training just for fun. 19 years old, regularly clearing 1.95m  World record at the time was 2.30m


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 5, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			My mum caught me playing with myself in the bath one day.....



I said "It's mine. I'll wash it as fast as I like".

I was still embarrassed though


Click to expand...

Especialy  as it happened only last thursday .. :rofl:


----------



## Robobum (Jun 5, 2012)

I tried to remove the shorts of Paul Simpson with the six studs on my right boot during a FA cup replay vs Blackpool live on Sky. The shorts (with most of the crutch ripped off) were sold in an auction to raise money for their supporters trust.


----------



## richart (Jun 5, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			On another PC games note, I was also ranked 6th in the world at online air racing at one point. It was at a time where my community was the only active one. Was only for a few months but I am still pretty proud of that 

Click to expand...

I have never played a computer game, although I did once play a tennis game on a machine in a pub. I also have never owned a mobile phone, but I do now have an ipod. I also still play very old cassettes in my car. I think the 80's onwards have passed me by.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 5, 2012)

Found out on the new HDID  charts i have not birdied the 1st or the 18th of my own course,  in any comp white or blue stakes   in the last 12months


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 5, 2012)

Robobum said:



			I tried to remove the shorts of Paul Simpson with the six studs on my right boot during a FA cup replay vs Blackpool live on Sky. The shorts (with most of the crutch ripped off) were sold in an auction to raise money for their supporters trust.
		
Click to expand...

Football fans are getting worse and worse


----------



## rosecott (Jun 5, 2012)

rosecott said:



			Did he not say, however, random facts about yourself? Are you Belgian? Or a motorway?
		
Click to expand...




StrangelyBrown said:



			He also said...
		
Click to expand...

Answer the questions!


----------



## MizunoGreyhound (Jun 5, 2012)

I put my arm in a Dobermans mouth when it went to attack my daughters face.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 5, 2012)

Mr_T said:



			Uncle has faced Joel Garner, says it was utterly terrifying
		
Click to expand...

I faced an over from Garner. Off a one pace run up the ball was thudding the wicket keepers gloves before my backlift. He didn't get me out but neither did I lay bat on ball


----------



## G1BB0 (Jun 5, 2012)

was you bricking it Homer or quietly confident?

I am a recorded artist with a cd out, Dadzone singing lullabies from around the world as part of the sure start pilot. My voice (sad but true) is the 1st on the CD and we also sang live on Granada News


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jun 6, 2012)

rosecott said:



			Answer the questions!
		
Click to expand...

I've been to Belgium and I've been on a motorway, but that does not make me Belgian or a motorway.

I'm actually a Swiss dual carriageway.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 6, 2012)

StrangelyBrown said:



			I've been to Belgium and I've been on a motorway, but that does not make me Belgian or a motorway.

I'm actually a Swiss dual carriageway.
		
Click to expand...

I feel more like a Bahamian layby.


----------



## mcbroon (Jun 6, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			I feel more like a Bahamian layby.
		
Click to expand...

I had one of those on holiday once.  Took gallons of cream to ged rid of the itch.


----------



## sev112 (Jun 6, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Another cricket one I have dropped Heath Streak
		
Click to expand...

To add to the cricket one, Adam Holioake said "nice shot mate" to me when i swept a 6 when batting together in circa 1988


----------



## sev112 (Jun 6, 2012)

Basher said:



			Once ate a full English on the next table to multi time world champ angler Alan Scotthorne. No airs and graces, just a normal Yorkshire bloke.
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes, another one  - sat next to Schalk Burger (South Africa flanker) while having dinner in Rome seven years ago


----------



## mikevet (Jun 6, 2012)

Had my heart stopped and restarted in A&E and, yes, it was scary...


----------



## rosecott (Jun 6, 2012)

Had a circumcision at age 64 - not for religious reasons.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jun 6, 2012)

I've performed on Top of the Pops as a song I sang on got to number 13 in the charts.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 6, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			I've performed on Top of the Pops as a song I sang on got to number 13 in the charts.
		
Click to expand...

You cant just leave that there,

What song? what was your stage name?

You werent the voice of Papa Smurf were you?

I think we should be told

Fragger


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jun 6, 2012)

PhilTheFragger said:



			You cant just leave that there,

What song? what was your stage name?

You werent the voice of Papa Smurf were you?

I think we should be told

Fragger
		
Click to expand...

It's a bit embarrassing.  You lot will laugh......


----------



## rosecott (Jun 6, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			It's a bit embarrassing.  You lot will laugh...... 

Click to expand...

Darn right - get on with it.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jun 6, 2012)

OK, here goes:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOR_4SLhKgo

I'm in the front row on the far right.  You get a good close up of me on about 17 seconds.

It's only a short clip - my Mum's got the whole show taped on video. oo:


----------



## Midnight (Jun 6, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			OK, here goes:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOR_4SLhKgo

I'm in the front row on the far right.  You get a good close up of me on about 17 seconds.

It's only a short clip - my Mum's got the whole show taped on video. oo:
		
Click to expand...

Mate that is fantastic.


----------



## Leftie (Jun 6, 2012)

Ah! I knew I recognised you from somewhere in the distant past AW.

Do you remember that 1984 (or was it 1985) Christmas in Alders Arcade when you came to visit me in Santa's Grotto, and you sat on my lap, sorry, knee ..............


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 6, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			OK, here goes:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOR_4SLhKgo

I'm in the front row on the far right.  You get a good close up of me on about 17 seconds.

It's only a short clip - my Mum's got the whole show taped on video. oo:
		
Click to expand...

Did you keep Chaka khan off no.17 spot?


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jun 6, 2012)

Leftie said:



			Ah! I knew I recognised you from somewhere in the distant past AW.

Do you remember that 1984 (or was it 1985) Christmas in Alders Arcade when you came to visit me in Santa's Grotto, and you sat on my lap, sorry, knee ..............
		
Click to expand...

Very much so.  The main reason I hate Father Christmas.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jun 6, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Did you keep Chaka khan off no.17 spot?
		
Click to expand...

No but we eventually beat Smiley Culture's 'Police Officer'. :blah:


----------



## AllyLodge (Jun 6, 2012)

This was me 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2fVBQYUuBs&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Leftie (Jun 7, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			Very much so.  The main reason I hate Father Christmas. 

Click to expand...

And there was me all those years cherishing that thought that you had a very special, warm, soft spot for me...... 

I'm gutted


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jun 7, 2012)

Leftie said:



			And there was me all those years cherishing that thought that you had a very special, warm, soft spot for me...... 

I'm gutted 

Click to expand...

I faked it Rog, I'm sorry.  Get over it.


----------



## JustOne (Jun 7, 2012)

rosecott said:



			Had a circumcision at age 64 - not for religious reasons.
		
Click to expand...

Kept tripping up on it? :mmm:


----------



## chrisd (Jun 7, 2012)

Leftie said:



			Do you remember that 1984 (or was it 1985) Christmas in Alders Arcade when you came to visit me in Santa's Grotto, and you sat on my lap, sorry, knee ..............
		
Click to expand...


I have a picture with Father Christmas in Alders and I thought you looked familiar - 1958


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

AllyLodge said:



			This was me 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2fVBQYUuBs&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Click to expand...

Fantastic 

Did you go red afterwards?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 7, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			Fantastic 

Did you go red afterwards?
		
Click to expand...

No. But he did after he sat on Lefties lap. Or part of him did


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 7, 2012)

I used to coach the guy what rote the words for Delilah.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 7, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I used to coach the guy what rote the words for Delilah.
		
Click to expand...

Not in spelling I guess.  "Why, why, why Delia" wouldn't have had the same sort of ring to it.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 7, 2012)

I wos joking!

My my my Deliliah, why why why jilia there.
He has made a fortune for those words wot he rote.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 7, 2012)

I have dislocated my right shoulder 7 times[had an op now to stop it happening again].
Have dislocated my left shoulder once.
I got run over in Ilfracombe when i was 7,i needed a pee and was 300 yards from home.
I ran across the road and got hit.
I walked to my mum about 30 yards,then realised i had broke my leg.
I was close to a police station,when the policeman picked me up to put
me in his car, i wet myself.


----------



## AllyLodge (Jun 7, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			Fantastic 

Did you go red afterwards?
		
Click to expand...

A little bit  but by then the spectators around us had vacated to a different area of the stands as we were a bit too loud


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

pokerjoke said:



			I have dislocated my right shoulder 7 times[had an op now to stop it happening again].
Have dislocated my left shoulder once.
I got run over in Ilfracombe when i was 7,i needed a pee and was 300 yards from home.
I ran across the road and got hit.
I walked to my mum about 30 yards,then realised i had broke my leg.
I was close to a police station,when the policeman picked me up to put
me in his car, i wet myself.
		
Click to expand...

you could not make it up 

Nothing in this thread will be held against anyone of course


----------



## Andy808 (Jun 7, 2012)

I shot a collared turtle dove that I mistook for a pigeon when  I was a teenager. Still very tasty though.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jun 7, 2012)

Andy808 said:



			I shot a collared turtle dove that I mistook for a pigeon when  I was a teenager. Still very tasty though.
		
Click to expand...

Bet that buggered up your version of "12 days of Christmas" from then on


----------



## brendy (Jun 7, 2012)

I can play worse and score better than normal with a broken baby toe on my left peg (this past week and a bit has proved scrambling is easier than teeshots too).
Second fact, it hurts like hell.


----------



## Andy808 (Jun 7, 2012)

Paul_Stewart said:



			Bet that buggered up your version of "12 days of Christmas" from then on
		
Click to expand...

It's been a b*tch teaching the kids how to sing it with only one turtle dove and the skeletal remains of another. Bugger to play the tune to it as well.


----------



## Little Jockey (Jun 7, 2012)

A nine wicket haul (in third team cricket) including a hatrick and a 30 NO.... then proceeded to write an article on my own performance in the locasl rag!!!!

Also got another hatrick.

No sign of a hole in one yet thought :-(


----------



## Philm (Jun 7, 2012)

George Best Moved in Next Door to my house when i was still at school.

Was pretty cool seeing him just pottering round like any normal 50/60yr old.

Phil


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 7, 2012)

Philm said:



			pottering round like any normal 50/60yr old.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, it has to be asked...

Whats 'normal' for a 50/60 year old?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 7, 2012)

The only team not to concede a goal to Spurs at White Hart Lane this season was...







Hearts.


----------



## Andy808 (Jun 7, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			The only team not to concede a goal to Spurs at White Hart Lane this season was...







Hearts.
		
Click to expand...

On a similar note. 
When Hearts had their homecoming parade with the Scottish cup 100,000 people turned out to support them.
When Chavski came home with the Champions league trophy the outstanding total of..........




75,000 bothered to turn up.

In short Hearts are a bigger club than  the Chavs. :whoo:


----------



## Scadge (Jun 7, 2012)

I was having a company dinner at Hanbury Manor on the night that Paul Gascoigne and Cheryl celebrated their divorce that day by having dinner there (the same place they were previously married ???)


----------



## Andy808 (Jun 7, 2012)

Oranges are the only fruit the rest are just imposters.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 7, 2012)

I used to drink with 80's Techno-Pop Warbler Howard Jones - he also went to the same school as me, as did Ian Dury, Luke Donald, Jimmy Carr and Matt Dawson (Rugby)......but not all at the same time.....


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jun 8, 2012)

I once got really _really _drunk with Fearghal McKee from the great 80s Irish band Whipping Boy. He's a lovely fella and can put away an awful lot of buckfast 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whipping_Boy_(Irish_band)


----------



## Piece (Jun 8, 2012)

You can't play golf when you've speared your left hand with gardening shears


----------



## chrisd (Jun 8, 2012)

MegaSteve said:



			Sorry, it has to be asked...

Whats 'normal' for a 50/60 year old?
		
Click to expand...



Oi !!!!  watch it son!


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 8, 2012)

The house I grew up in previously belonged to Stuart Adamson of Big Country and we found several old guitars of his in the attic.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 8, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			The house I grew up in previously belonged to Stuart Adamson of Big Country and we found several old guitars of his in the attic.
		
Click to expand...

Great band, great singer, sadly missed.

I went to see them again 2 years ago, still can't beat that Scotiish "skirl" in their music.

Do you still have any of them? I've a mate who seen them about 15 times last year, mad about them, he is.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 8, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Great band, great singer, sadly missed.

I went to see them again 2 years ago, still can't beat that Scotiish "skirl" in their music.

Do you still have any of them? I've a mate who seen them about 15 times last year, mad about them, he is.
		
Click to expand...

Not got any of them any more sadly. It was 30 years ago and have moved several times since. 
Stuart was a nice bloke as well, his mum still lived in the village and he came round to introduce himself to my mum and dad not long after we moved in (mainly as he had left some gear in the shed) but would always speak to everyone in the street if he was in the village.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 8, 2012)

Spent a whole day minding baby spice .. she was beautiful , but short ..

I Offered to break Bryan o Driscolls nose as he was been a knob ..

Got complimented by Calum Best on Twitter The same monday morning Jamie Heaslip said also on twitter  we were .. (sounds like tankers) 

Met Bono & the Edge both sound out , Gavin Friday a clown ..

Georgia Salpa is WOW .. & a nice girl ha ..


----------



## Leftie (Jun 8, 2012)

Was in the same class at school and in the same band (for a while) as Maff Fisher (organist in Procul Harem)


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Jun 8, 2012)

Simon Pegg went to the Primary School that my daughter attends and I am Chair of Governors at.  I also found out from his autobiography that we lived within half a mile of each other when we were young teenagers, but I didn't know him.


----------



## Crow (Jun 8, 2012)

This thread has made me realise I've lived a very boring life.


----------



## andycap (Jun 8, 2012)

Crow said:



			This thread has made me realise I've lived a very boring life.
		
Click to expand...

And i still am , i've followed it for 5 days


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 8, 2012)

The Olympic Flame was an invention of Nazi propoganda chief Goebals for the 1936 Munich Olympics.
[The guy who was responsible for Nazi Youth, The SS and Death Camps

I was chatting to a pretty wee WPC today as the flame passed.
I asked her if she knew the history of the flame and she said she did.
I then commented that if folk knew the truth they would be throwing stones at the runners instead of cheering.
She agreed with me!!


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 8, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			The Olympic Flame was an invention of Nazi propoganda chief Goebals for the 1936 Munich Olympics.
[The guy who was responsible for Nazi Youth, The SS and Death Camps

I was chatting to a pretty wee WPC today as the flame passed.
I asked her if she knew the history of the flame and she said she did.
I then commented that if folk knew the truth they would be throwing stones at the runners instead of cheering.
She agreed with me!!
		
Click to expand...

They were in Scotland though, so I would have been throwing stones anyway.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 8, 2012)

Huge crowds came out though, Murph.
I think it quite surprised everyone, over 1000 at Stranrear at 6am. 
Loads at the Burns Centre in Ayr and a big party in George Square Glasgow tonight.
Very smart operation, I went with a school party and the kids loved it.


----------



## richart (Jun 8, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			The Olympic Flame was an invention of Nazi propoganda chief Goebals for the 1936 Munich Olympics.
[The guy who was responsible for Nazi Youth, The SS and Death Camps

I was chatting to a pretty wee WPC today as the flame passed.
I asked her if she knew the history of the flame and she said she did.
I then commented that if folk knew the truth they would be throwing stones at the runners instead of cheering.
She agreed with me!!
		
Click to expand...

It is the passing of the flame that was introduced in 1936. The flame itself was around in around in ancient Greek times, and was reintroduced in 1928.


----------



## Leftie (Jun 8, 2012)

One of my first girlfriends lived in a house where a previous occupant was Kingsley Amis.

It's quite an incongruous site -  a blue plaque on the front of a small terraced council house in Norbury, South London.


----------



## Iaing (Jun 8, 2012)

I was once bought a coffee by, and spent a few minutes chatting with Jack Nicklaus.


----------



## Bucket92 (Jun 9, 2012)

An octopus' testicles are in it's head!


----------



## JustOne (Jun 9, 2012)

Leftie said:



			One of my first girlfriends is now a great, great, great, great, great grandmother.
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you Leftie :thup:


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 9, 2012)

My great, great Grandfather is James Scobie, one of Australia's most successful race horse trainers and one of only two (I think) of trainers to win the Melbourne Cup 4 times. He's basically royalty in Melbourne, apparently.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 9, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I was chatting to a pretty wee WPC today as the flame passed.
I asked her if she knew the history of the flame and she said she did.
		
Click to expand...

I suppose it beats "do you take it up the chuffer"


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 9, 2012)

I woke up this morning just before 5am because I had to pee...

I was in good company when I came on the forum though, both Smiffy and bobmac were on 

I am only 27 but I feel this was one of the first signs of old age :'(


----------



## bobmac (Jun 9, 2012)

A tomato is a fruit


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 9, 2012)

A 50g pkt of tobacco is Â£14.70 in Tesco. It's only Â£2.80 in Belgium.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 9, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			A 50g pkt of tobacco is Â£14.70 in Tesco. It's only Â£2.80 in Belgium. Plus of course  Â£45.50 for the ferry
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 9, 2012)

bobmac said:



			:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Â£30.00 actually Bob. Which split 3 ways is a tenner each.

PS. I don't just buy one pouch of tobacco when I go either you knob.


----------



## madandra (Jun 9, 2012)

14th of August 1984, I slipped when diving in at the local swimming pool and broke my neck. 
(27 years later I met my consultant at Dalmahoy when we were paired together in a four ball and he remembered me as the lucky one)

14th of August 2001, chopped the top of my left index finger off when van door slammed shut due to a gust of wind. 

14th of August there after ... stayed home.


----------



## Mark_G (Jun 9, 2012)

I fell in Harold Wilson's fish pond,

the girl three doors down went out with Mike Peters from The Alarm,

My town was on Its a Knockout, and we lost

I was in the GB Junior Judo Team in 1984

I have lived in Norfolk for 35 years, and hope to be accepted as a local soon


----------



## big_russ (Jun 9, 2012)

Boris Becker was born on the exact same day as me!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 9, 2012)

big_russ said:



			Boris Becker was born on the exact same day as me!!
		
Click to expand...

James Bolam has the same birthday as me as does Phil Mickleson


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 9, 2012)

Brahms requiem is no way to spend a Saturday night.


----------



## Slime (Jun 9, 2012)

I was born on the day that Soviet First Secretary Nikita Khrushchev became the Soviet premier and I share my birthday with Louis XVII, although he's a bit older.

*Slime*.


----------

